# Can Transport Aug 2/3 Stuart, Fl-Crossville, TN



## wheresmaxie (Dec 15, 2008)

I will be driving to Crossville, TN from Stuart, Fl approx. Aug 2 or 3, still making my plans. I will probably have one of my goldens with me, but will have room for another dog, cat, or small pony as long as they don't mind traveling with my old boy. Will post again as the date draws closer. Also, though it is too soon to post, will be making the trip back to Florida about a week later.


----------

